# RLT 25 update...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A lot of members looked at my thread on my latest incoming yesterday and I thank you all for your kind comments. One thing I didn't point out was that the very nice new Darlena strap that came with the watch was just a little too small for my 8" wrist, and I could only get it done up on the first hole...

[IMG alt="RLT 25" data-ratio="96.31"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190529_114503.jpg.70c84215f7f96f9fa39316e24fd915f1.jpg[/IMG]

I didn't want to detract from the watch by mentioning it yesterday, but after looking at the Watch Gecko site to see if they had a bracelet that might suit it, (as I don't really get on with straps) I found what I thought would be the perfect match for it. Obviously, I couldn't have a sports type like an Oyster or a Jubilee on what's essentially a dress watch, but then I spotted their fine Milanese offering in polished SS and thought I'd give it a go...at £18 it had to be worth it. So I ordered one and didn't expect it until at least the weekend, but it actually came today! When I unwrapped it I was very pleasantly surprised. There were the usual 3 quality springbars (they always send you a spare) and polishing cloth, but I just can't get over the quality of it. It's super supple, and very easy to adjust the length...It will probably fit up to a 9" wrist...and there are preset depressions on the underside in which to locate the slider. So I fitted it to the watch and personally, I think it compliments it beautifully, the polished finish matching the case perfectly. I hope you agree and would like to hear your views.

[IMG alt="Rlt 25 on Millanese." data-ratio="83.13"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190530_132924.jpg.20f9379d6f8708dcad89dc9e6cc9c855.jpg[/IMG]

It's super supple...

[IMG alt="Rlt 25 on Millanese." data-ratio="77.13"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190530_132813.jpg.663781fa40d2c47c432eafff12ff3c94.jpg[/IMG]

...and I think compliments the watch perfectly.

[IMG alt="Rlt 25 on Millanese." data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190530_133020.jpg.47fbd0b1a3e9b6e7509c34e449e939c7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Rlt 25 on Millanese." data-ratio="84.63"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190530_133053.jpg.a56599a9f72289ea145eaede6f7fa0e0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Rlt 25 on Millanese." data-ratio="85.25"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190530_133319.jpg.d2ace780b9f4a501c63ddd633b926a6c.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

That looks the bees knees now Roger, fantastic choice. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks great mate, and you are clearly chuffed to bits with it :thumbs_up:

I'm not a fan of that style bracelet, but that's obviously just a personal thing, and has no relevance here.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Ordered one last night for my dad :biggrin:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i liked the watch spring bar screws - if thats what they are. the band looks good too. vin


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks very nice,and a good price.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

That really suits the watch and looks good on the wrist


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Very nice combination , looks great .


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

Lovely watch, looks very much like a Poljot 5502


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Would not have thought to fit that style of bracelet but it really suits the watch - looks great.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks very good with that it gives it an unfussy look very understated. 8 inch wrists! Thats a fair size roger like an heavy weight boxer.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

suzublu said:


> Lovely watch, looks very much like a Poljot 5502


 Any other recommendations in this style?


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks really, really good. A winner all the way.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm afraid I'm with DaveyP on this one, I'm not a great fan of these straps, and my own personal choice would still be leather for a dress watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Teg62x said:


> I'm afraid I'm with DaveyP on this one, I'm not a great fan of these straps, and my own personal choice would still be leather for a dress watch. :thumbsup:


 Bloody hell, I got something right! :swoon:

:laugh:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Leather for dress, oyster for best, mesh for the rest.

NATO for... Other stuff? I dunno.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Davey P said:


> I got﻿ ﻿something﻿ ﻿﻿﻿right


 No, you are still in a stuffy minority :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

ry ry said:


> NATO for...


 Everyday people


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Suits it Roger! :king:


----------

